# For those asking the .... how much does it cost question



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Clearly the answer Depends on many factors... however this past 18 months, has, for us, been expensive and above the usual budget.

Don’t dismiss the ever increasing costs of having to return to the U.K.. in 18 months I have had to return for

Mothers death
Fathers stroke
Fathers recovery
Daughters wedding
Grandsons christening
Daughters back operation 

And now back in U.K. for emergency child care following a family issue.

The costs of the flights, traveling to and from both airports, costs of eating and drinking, basic fares etc. We have probably spent well over £5K when you add EVERYTHING up. Yes there are cheap flights but there are additional costs as well.

Life throws curve balls wherever you live, and yes you can live cheaply in Spain, but returning to U.K. does cost money and you need to consider these costs


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Megsmum said:


> Clearly the answer Depends on many factors... however this past 18 months, has, for us, been expensive and above the usual budget.
> 
> Don’t dismiss the ever increasing costs of having to return to the U.K.. in 18 months I have had to return for
> 
> ...


Totally agree about the costs and sympathise with your predicament.

I remember the time before the 2008 financial crisis where wanna be Expats and non resident
timeshare Expats would only really consider living in those countries and those areas within
easy travelling distance of an airport served by one of the no-frills Budget Airlines like Easyjet
or RyanAir - either because of the rental income from letting out their holiday apartment to
fellow Brits & other tourists or because of family commitments that required their return 
( from time to time ) to the UK.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Re the cost of flying to and from the UK - we have, now, no reason to do so - there is only my sister and if she wants to can fly here for a holiday. I have talked her now into taking the train to London City airport (she live in Essex) from where she can get a flight to Granada, one of the best airports in Spain as far as formalities and processing times (arriving and departing) are concerned and it is only 1 hour away from here rather than Málaga which is 2½ hours each way + parking.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Re the cost of flying to and from the UK - we have, now, no reason to do so - there is only my sister and if she wants to can fly here for a holiday. I have talked her now into taking the train to London City airport (she live in Essex) from where she can get a flight to Granada, one of the best airports in Spain as far as formalities and processing times (arriving and departing) are concerned and it is only 1 hour away from here rather than Málaga which is 2½ hours each way + parking.


Same for me. I did enough frequent and regular flying when I left the UK and worked for my Union. If my family or friends want to see me they can hop on a plane. I will only return to the UK for the most extreme and urgent circumstances and not of my free will, as it were. I've only been to the UK twice in the past three years and for very short visits.

But you and I are probably in a minority as very many Brits resident here have family in the UK and very many are doting grandparents who want to watch their grandchildren through all the stages of childhood . 

With luck I'll never have to go to the UK ever again as in the normal course of life parents predecease their children. I do see a grandson's wedding looming on the horizon but should that occur I shall invent some plausible reason for it being impossible to leave the street I live in for that period of time.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Same for me. I did enough frequent and regular flying when I left the UK and worked for my Union. If my family or friends want to see me they can hop on a plane. I will only return to the UK for the most extreme and urgent circumstances and not of my free will, as it were. I've only been to the UK twice in the past three years and for very short visits.
> 
> But you and I are probably in a minority as very many Brits resident here have family in the UK and very many are doting grandparents who want to watch their grandchildren through all the stages of childhood .
> 
> With luck I'll never have to go to the UK ever again as in the normal course of life parents predecease their children. I do see a grandson's wedding looming on the horizon but should that occur I shall invent some plausible reason for it being impossible to leave the street I live in for that period of time.


You could suggest that the grandson has his wedding on the Costa del Sol.

The only thing that might take me back to the Uk will be to attend my sister's funeral should she pre-decease me but since she is six years' younger...


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Clearly the answer Depends on many factors... however this past 18 months, has, for us, been expensive and above the usual budget.
> 
> Don’t dismiss the ever increasing costs of having to return to the U.K.. in 18 months I have had to return for
> 
> ...


Much sympathy for the bad bits and congrats on the good bits.

Our annus horribilis was 2012 when first beloved MIL died, then her sister, then my mum and then my dad.

What with trying to run the bar/restaurant we didn't know where to be for the best and between the two of us probably booked more than 20 flights that year and only actually boarded half of them.

That year cost us a lot of money.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

What a time of it Megsmum...
Yes, the cheap flight thing only works if you can pick and choose when to go. We have paid 150€ and more for flights that at other times cost 60€. You have to have money stashed away for what life chucks up at you - problems with the car, illness, problems with property, whatever and it must be remembered that navigating all of this in a foreign land can be exhausting. Plan to fail is always a good plan.
On a lighter noteI hope you'll all raise a glass to this toast
Here's hoping that 2018 brings more happiness and laughter than tears and suffering.:rockon::tea::nod:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> You could suggest that the grandson has his wedding on the Costa del Sol.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> No way. That would mean hordes of people wanting to stay with us.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

I don't have any objections to travelling as it broadens the mind! I am currently booked as far ahead as August and shortly will be travelling to Valencia region. I am currently considering Canada for September. 

Sometimes I fly and sometimes I drive; as has been said "One needs to plan" - not only the money side but also for the quality of life - like missing a harvest time for your fruit trees. 

Davexf


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> I don't have any objections to travelling as it broadens the mind! I am currently booked as far ahead as August and shortly will be travelling to Valencia region. I am currently considering Canada for September.
> 
> ...


At 76 going on 77, I have done most of my travelling. My intentions these days are to see more of the Iberian peninsula. We have the advantage, where we live, of a number of Natural Parks (including the largest, which is where we go for Christmas and New Year) within a couple of hours drive and there are many other interesting and attractive places within a few hours by car, train or, even plane (it is quicker and far less hassle to fly to Asturias than take the train or by car.) We also have a couple of places we want to visit in Portugal which is also easy from here since the main road past the village goes right the way through to Portugal.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> I don't have any objections to travelling as it broadens the mind! I am currently booked as far ahead as August and shortly will be travelling to Valencia region. I am currently considering Canada for September.
> 
> ...


I have no objections to traveling, but the constant unexpected returns home for deaths and I’ll health are not what I consider traveling


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> I don't have any objections to travelling as it broadens the mind!
> Davexf


Some minds but not those of my late Grandmother and Great Aunt Elsie who travelled out of the UK for the first time ever in their mid-seventies and were distinctly unimpressed by Canada and the United States respectively. It merely reinforced their existing prejudices as, sadly, it does with many people.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> I have no objections to traveling, but the constant unexpected returns home for deaths and I’ll health are not what I consider traveling


Hola 

If you have to return for a death for example, can you not extend your time away from home by taking a holiday afterwards? Needn't be long, a city short break for example - I understand not always possible as there are demands on one's time, but to my mind, if you can "take advantage" of a bad situation, it can stop life seeming quite as bad. 

Davexf


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> If you have to return for a death for example, can you not extend your time away from home by taking a holiday afterwards? Needn't be long, a city short break for example - I understand not always possible as there are demands on one's time, but to my mind, if you can "take advantage" of a bad situation, it can stop life seeming quite as bad.
> 
> Davexf


Well, the short answer is no. I’m afraid I see no advantages in my mothers death, my daughters Spinal operation or any other family emergency...... oh look someone’s died..had a serious accident or undergoing an family crisis ....... where can I go now..... sorry to sound flippant but really

Yes if I’m traveling for a wedding or pre planned event totally different


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Megsmum said:


> Well, the short answer is no. I’m afraid I see no advantages in my mothers death, my daughters Spinal operation or any other family emergency...... oh look someone’s died..had a serious accident or undergoing an family crisis ....... where can I go now..... sorry to sound flippant but really
> 
> Yes if I’m traveling for a wedding or pre planned event totally different


I quite agree, plus if you have had your contingency funds depleted because of some unexpected family emergency, spending even more money on hotels, meals and entertainment by going on a short break is really not going to help. Above all, though, I for one would just not be in the right frame of mind to enjoy a trip if I'd just suffered a bereavement or was worried about the health of someone close to me.

You were quite right to draw the attention of people who may be thinking of moving to Spain (or elsewhere) to the kinds of things that can crop up and seriously affect your finances (apart from the emotional toll they take). It's imperative to have funds set aside to cover these events and make sure you are able to get back when you really need to. 

I hope 2018 will be less eventful for you.


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

davexf said:


> If you have to return for a death for example, can you not extend your time away from home by taking a holiday afterwards? Needn't be long, a city short break for example - I understand not always possible as there are demands on one's time, but to my mind, if you can "take advantage" of a bad situation, it can stop life seeming quite as bad. Davexf


Well, no.

Happened to us last year; my mum and my uncle died on the same day and we had the choice of flying to Sydney or driving to Riga in Latvia.
You do your duty as best you can then head home to touch down with daily life where you left off to let it all sink in.
We stopped on the way back to spot elk, gather chanterelles and treat ourselves to pike dinners in Poland but that was about all.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> If you have to return for a death for example, can you not extend your time away from home by taking a holiday afterwards? Needn't be long, a city short break for example - I understand not always possible as there are demands on one's time, but to my mind, if you can "take advantage" of a bad situation, it can stop life seeming quite as bad.
> 
> Davexf


Sometimes you might be able to, but I work, other people have animals to tend to, gardens/ farms and as people say, you don't usually feel like it. You either want to get home or you have to...


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

The other side of the coin. Someone who lives nearby has a Mother living in France. She has been out at least 3 times last year for illnesses. She had to make a hasty departure on boxing day as her Mother has broken a hip.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Less than a year after we moved here my partner's mother was diagnosed with cancer. For over a year she made regular, sometimes fortnightly, flights to Glasgow. At that time there was only one airline that flew direct to Glasgow, early in the morning both outward and inward journeys.
Not only did it all dent our finances, it involved much inconvenience. The flight home left at 06.00 so she had to order a taxi for 04.00. Once the taxi failed to arrive....
As my old gran used to say,you never know what's round the corner.
I've told my family in the UK that should my decease be sudden and unexpected not to bother to come over immediately as I'll have been disposed of by the time they've organised themselves to get here.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Not as serious as illness and death but we are due to travel to a wedding in North Yorks in July. It is OHs niece who we gave not seen since she was about 10 he wants to go as some of his family are getting older, as are we. The wedding is at some tired looking Manor House hotel, which is really just one of those wedding venues that are springing up all over. About 195 miles away so need to stay two nights. Discounted rate £95 per night B&B to stay in some dreary looking room in an equally dreary town. Plus wouldn't you know it, the latest trend...no presents, give us the money

Families cost in many ways.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Isobella said:


> Not as serious as illness and death but we are due to travel to a wedding in North Yorks in July. It is OHs niece who we gave not seen since she was about 10 he wants to go as some of his family are getting older, as are we. The wedding is at some tired looking Manor House hotel, which is really just one of those wedding venues that are springing up all over. About 195 miles away so need to stay two nights. Discounted rate £95 per night B&B to stay in some dreary looking room in an equally dreary town. Plus wouldn't you know it, the latest trend...no presents, give us the money
> 
> Families cost in many ways.


Just a feeling I'm getting - you could do without this couldn't you?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I do sympathise with you Megsmum, in 2016 when my mum died pancreatic cancer I was going back and forth like a fiddler's elbow. Totally exhausting, not to mention expensive. This year I really don't want to get on a plane at all, but the FiL is 92 and not at all well...

I turn down all wedding invitations and have done for years. Some people invest far more effort into planning their wedding (I was going to say wedding day, but the last one I was invited to lasted three days!) than into the actual marriage. A massive waste of money just for a few photos....
:behindsofa:


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> ... Some people invest far more effort into planning their wedding (I was going to say wedding day, but the last one I was invited to lasted three days!) than into the actual marriage. A massive waste of money just for a few photos....
> :behindsofa:


Hear, hear!

We've been to a couple of weddings where it's cost more to attend than our wedding cost in total (married 40 years this year) - absolutely crazy levels of extravagance - and massive profiteering by the providers as well.

Difficult to decline though - I admire you for doing that...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Hear, hear!
> 
> We've been to a couple of weddings where it's cost more to attend than our wedding cost in total (married 40 years this year) - absolutely crazy levels of extravagance - and massive profiteering by the providers as well.
> 
> Difficult to decline though - I admire you for doing that...


Not at all difficult to decline - just claim that you are paupers and can't afford it [there may be more truth in that than they realise.]


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Hear, hear!
> 
> We've been to a couple of weddings where it's cost more to attend than our wedding cost in total (married 40 years this year) - absolutely crazy levels of extravagance - and massive profiteering by the providers as well.
> 
> Difficult to decline though - I admire you for doing that...


It's not that difficult really. Sometimes they only invite you because they think you'll expect to be invited. You don't need to give a reason. Just say sorry, you can't make it.


----------

